# Silver brazing in plumbing and other applications



## panos (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello,

I work for an environmental consultancy currently based in the UK undertaking a study for the European Commission on cadmium in brazing (silver soldering). The Commission is cosidering imposing a restriction (effectively, a ban) and we are tasked with the asessment of the associated impacts to consumers and the relevant EU industry sectors.

It is currently not decided whether any new regulation will only target consumer DIY uses (such as model engineering for steam boilers) or professional uses as well and we need to collect additional information. So far, we have been advised that professional uses include plumbing, refrigeration, HVAC applications, heat exchangers, brassware (taps, shower parts) and others.

We would like to hear from professional users of cadmium-containing brazing fillers (silver solders) who may be involved in the applications mentioned above. We would be interested in collecting information on current levels of use, relevant applications and working conditions (ventilation, PPE, etc.) and the availability of suitable alternatives.

If any user of the forum would be willing to share their experiences, I would be very happy to hear from them. All information will be treated in confidence.

Please PM me if you are interested.

Many thanks for your time and for your hospitality in ths forum,
Panos


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

